# Trumpeter's 1/48 Westland Whirlwind



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm a little disappointed in this model. The kit itself is fine, but the decals are very inaccurate. The British roundel colors included pure red and very pale yellow, rather than the proper dark red and chrome yellow. I replaced those with Aeromaster aftermarket. But of course I had to use the kit squadron codes, which are white instead of the proper "sky" (the same color at the fuselage band and spinners), and are a bit oversized. There was a black and white checkerboard decal for the tail bullet fairing. It conformed fine after a soaking with Microl Set, but there was no good way to align the checks on the two halves of the decal, and it looked bad, So I painted it over. (Also, my source shows the checks on that airplane to be RED and white).

So here she is:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/planes/whirlwind1.html










Summary: decent kit, inaccurate decals.
I also added Eduard seatbelts.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Another dang cool looking a/c JP! I like your taste in a/c. It's always a disappointment to have to put up with crap like the decals. I mean, why? With all the available info/resources how do they make mistakes like that?

That's like Hasegawa's decals. For some reason they are able to conceive 'white'. If you have any of their kits you know what I'm talking about. I mean white is white, _not cream_!

Anyway, you did your typical great job of yet another neat looking a/c!

In this day and time there is absolutely no reason for problems like this. I've always heard kit mfgs. have an *'A'* and a *'B'* team. The 'B' team must be a bunch of lazy slouches!

Anyway :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work John. I like those British 2-engine planes.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

another nice one. the gun nose looks sweet


----------

